# Are 721 still shipping???



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

I am waiting on e-mail from Dish Depot that my 721 is on the way, I ordered on 7/8. I had been noticing people on here getting there notice, but have not seen it for a while. Is Dish Depot still sending em out???:shrug:


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I ordered mine on 7/3 and got mine yesterday. If I was you give them a call tomorrow and ask on a order status.


----------



## JohnB (Jul 12, 2002)

I ordered mine 7/22. They had about 20 coming in to fill previous orders and estimated mine might be shipped by 8/2.


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

Spoke to Mark at Dish Depot, I am second on his list now.


----------

